# Need to extend my bow string



## omarski83 (Jan 7, 2007)

Hey guys.

Well, I've got a small dilemma. After trying for days to figure out why I wasn't getting the most potential out of my bow, I have determined that I need my bow string to extend farther. (When I extend my left arm all the way out, the string strecthes not even to my face. My question then is, do I need to buy a whole new bow string? Or is their a way to lenghten the string as is (without reducing or increasing poundage).

Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## HoytFlinger (Jan 26, 2007)

omarski83 said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> Well, I've got a small dilemma. After trying for days to figure out why I wasn't getting the most potential out of my bow, I have determined that I need my bow string to extend farther. (When I extend my left arm all the way out, the string strecthes not even to my face. My question then is, do I need to buy a whole new bow string? Or is their a way to lenghten the string as is (without reducing or increasing poundage).
> 
> Thanks for the help guys!


You need to lengthen your draw length not the string. What kind of bow is it?


----------



## omarski83 (Jan 7, 2007)

Its a Highlander by Reflex.


----------



## HoytFlinger (Jan 26, 2007)

The cam is adjustable. If you a Slam 3 cam you can only go to 27" I think. Slam 6 will take you to 30". If you have an owners manual it will explain how to adjust the draw length.


----------



## omarski83 (Jan 7, 2007)

Now if I was using a release, would I want the draw length to stay the way it is? Or would I want to still lengthen it?


----------



## HoytFlinger (Jan 26, 2007)

omarski83 said:


> Now if I was using a release, would I want the draw length to stay the way it is? Or would I want to still lengthen it?


Do you have any pro shops close to you? They will be able to measure your draw length and get you hooked up.


----------



## omarski83 (Jan 7, 2007)

Yea, theres a store called Archery Custom Shop not to far from where I live. But just out of curiosity, do you think I should keep the draw length the length it is now if I plan on using a release? The problem is the lengths limit is 30, and that is still to short. :dontknow: 

Anyway, I may just buy a release, otherwise I'll have to talk to the guys at the Custom Shop and see what they can do.

Thanks


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

If you get a release you can get a little more DL by adding a D-loop.
Something to consider.


----------



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

omarski83 said:


> Yea, theres a store called Archery Custom Shop not to far from where I live. But just out of curiosity, do you think I should keep the draw length the length it is now if I plan on using a release? The problem is the lengths limit is 30, and that is still to short. :dontknow:
> 
> Anyway, I may just buy a release, otherwise I'll have to talk to the guys at the Custom Shop and see what they can do.
> 
> Thanks


if your DL is too short at 30", you must be very tall, or have really long arms.

so, how tall are you??

good luck!!


----------



## omarski83 (Jan 7, 2007)

Ha ha, tall enough for people to say "wow your tall" when I see them lol :tongue: I'm 6,1 though to be exact. Has its advantages and disadvanteges ha.

Anyway, good idea with the D loop. How much do those normally cost to buy and install?


----------



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

lol, then you could be 30"  

and D loops are very cheap, i think lancaster sells 1 foot for $1, and you can get several loops with 1 foot. and, you can isntall them yourself, its very easy, no need to pay for someone to do it.

good luck!!


----------

